# Metric guide bushings for Dewalt 625E & Elu OF97E



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I haven't been wondering around here for a while - looks
like almost three years have passed  Looking at old posts,
last time I was here Harrysin wanted to anglicise my name  
and send me a bushing as a gift for my old Makita - unfortunately 
I missed out on this as I didn't visit the forum :'(

At the moment I'm getting some items from a shop in Germany
(Sauter) who also sells Trend guide bushing, so I was thinking
of killing two birds with one stone and doing something about
getting my routers setup with metric guide bushes.

I'd like an opinion:

For the DW625 - is the best solution the Trend T10=DW625 DE625T10 conversion 
plate + Trend guide bushings ?

For Elu OF97 - Sauter suggests :
Adapterplatte fr Oberfrsen zur Aufnahme von Kopierringen - www.sautershop.de
Am I mistaken, does the Trend bushing need to be screwed to the plastic base
he suggests i.e. the plastic base has threaded holes (not sure how
long this will last with bushings being changed ? )
I guess I could make this base myself.

Any other alternatives ?

BTW - if one wanted to turn their own bushings which would
fit directly on the router, what tools would you need for
plastic or brass bushings (have no experience with
metal or wood lathe and have no clue what is possible
on wood lathe or what alternative tool/machine could be used)?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Vjeko, The Trend Unibase works well and accepts all the Trend plastic and steel bushings. Here is a photo of it installed on one of my Bosch routers; it will fit your router.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for the info - so it should fit both the Elu and the Dewalt.

A few more questions if you don't mind:
(a)Buying bushings won't break the bank but they aren't
that cheap either - looking forward (who knows whether
I'll be buying another brand of router down the road eg Festool)
is a unibase per router + trend bushings the "best"
solution (if I can ask such a question) ?
(b)The trend plastic bushings are about 1/2 price compared
to the metal ones- are they worth buying ?
(c)I've looked at some of the posts regarding making a router subbase
- is there anything difficult about making something like the unibase 
- it requires a 60mm ??? forstner bit (on the Trend web page I see they have
metal inserts for the screws for attaching bushings - is this something
one can do also) or is it a waste of time considering this ?
(d)The brass bushing in your photo - is that from Trend also ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A: The Unibase is an easy solution but building your own works well too.
B: I have the plastic bushings in even and odd metric as well as the Imperial sizes. I have had no problems with them.
C: Only you can decide if you will be comfortable building your own sub base plate. It is a bit more difficult when screws are involved.
D: The brass bushing is an aftermarket Porter Cable style bushing popular around the world. Trend offers these; they require the adapter it is shown mounted on. This style bushing works well with home built sub base plates but is limited in size.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

If I were to go the build my own "unibase", as far as I understand from reading other posts, 
it is a :
forstner(large hole for rim)/forstner (smaller through hole) 
or 
forstner (large hole for rim) /holesaw (smaller through hole) job.
When making the larger hole, I guess only the following type of forstner can be used:
Forstnerbohrer DIN 7483 G von 60 mm bis 100 mm zur Auswahl | eBay
and NOT:
HW (HM) Kunstbohrer 40mm HW Forstnerbohrer Topflochbohrer Topfbohrer | eBay ?

Regarding the screws for screwing the bushing to the base - is that done using
metal inserts (I guess doing/undoing screws wouldn't work long directly in threaded
holes in a plastic base). ?

Large hole is 60mm ? - what is the inside/through hole diameter ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use forstner/forstner.....

On mine, using a forstner bit, make a through hole 1 3/16" diameter. Without moving the base plate, change to a 1 3/8" cutter and make a hole ONLY to the depth of the guide bushing.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi James,
Thanks for the info- had to do a quick conversion - 26.3525mm & 34.925mm - I guess
you are talking about the holes for US style bushings and not the Trend 
bushings - I thought the actual bushings were 60mm diameter, so the hole is 
a little more and the thru-hole - not sure (as Mike has the unibase, thought he would be so kind to tell
me the measurements).

But, James, would appreciate your comment on the type of forstner to use - can you
see the two links (I guess it must be the one which does not have the outer scouring teeth
i.e. the circumference cutting edge must be the deepest portion of the cutting parts or ?
I just ordered some HM forstner bits of the type with outer "teeth" for general
woodwork but need to get some specially for the router base building.
What did you do about the holes for the screws which hold the bushing to the
base - did you add metal inserts or do you mainly use the brass bushings
which don't need screws ?


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

BTW - I just found this guy on ebay :
steeplejackfred | eBay

He sells precision machined alu bushing adapters
for a couple of different routers (including my ones) so that you can use
trend guide bushings directly. Maybe this would be a good combination - one
can then combine different router base (some which are maybe some type
of jig) with whatever guide bushing you want instead of being tied to
the unibase - just thinking aloud, can't envision whether it is the better
solution as I don't have the experience yet.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump.

Hi Mike and James or someone else - would someone have the measurements
of the unibase center holes so that I can buy the respective forstner bits + feedback on the type of forstener bit (my question/pictures of a couple are above) ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Vjeko, the largest guide bush I have is the 40mm Makita bushing.

The other guide bushings I have are the 2 part PC type guide bushings which do not need the 2 screws top retain the guide bushing. They have a lock ring on the back.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

James, could you take a look at the two examples of the forstner bits I
indicated to which type is used for the outside hole of the router base ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Vjeko,

IMO, the first one is the one to use for the outer hole, The second one will work for the inner hole where you are cleaning out the centre.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

OK James - thanks. FYI and for others interested in metric bushings,
see my earlier post regarding adapters and I found reasonably priced precision steel
metric bushings at axminster (trend and axminster/lookalike trend)- they do international deliveries: 
Set of 12 Precision Steel Guide Bushes - Routing Guides & Guide Bushes - Routers & Trimmers - Power Tools | Axminster.co.uk
12 for under $30 & they sell them separately also


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Quinner (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike said:


> Hi Vjeko, The Trend Unibase works well and accepts all the Trend plastic and steel bushings. Here is a photo of it installed on one of my Bosch routers; it will fit your router.


Hi Mike,
What size of Trend adapter have you in your picture (it’s silver coloured for the brass Porter cable)








many thanks
Fergal


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fergal, It is designed for use with Porter Cable style guide bushings. You can easily find it in the Trend catalog.


----------

